# Tikka/mcmillan turnkey rifle package



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Tikka t3 in 308. Barreled by ES tactical. 24” xcalibur #5 barrel spiral fluted. 1:10 twist. barrel has Approximately 1400’ rds of 168elds over 42.8grains if varget. (Load currently has an ES of 12fps). 
McMillan a3 sporter stock, glass bedded, factory bottom metal. (Blue, Grey, and light Grey)
bolt fluted by LRI
Seamless muzzle break
Mountain tactical 20moa rail
Sig Sauer whiskey 5 5-25 new black model with moa milling hunter reticle. Slight scratch on bell
Harris style bipod. 
Also included: RCBS neck die, full length die, and seating die. Approximately 300 prices of Hornady brass. (1) 5-rd mag and (2) 3-rd mags. 2 rd holder

Whole package $2625 shipped. 
Minus scope and rings: $1650

Trades considered: high end glass in mil/mil with Christmas tree type reticle.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

price reduced


----------

